# filtering a shrimp tank



## KING KONG (Oct 24, 2012)

can you over filter a shrimp tank 

I have a 10G tank with a 2 dual air sponge filters and a ac50 wa sponge on it

i wanna add more or is that going over kill on it????

any suggestions on it


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

over filtration is always good


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Well, sponges get clogged, and more sponges means more work for you. Also, the AC50 on a 10 gallon might create too strong a current for the shrimps. If your shrimps look like they keep getting blown away, then it's too strong.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

you can never overfilter a tank for shrimp.

AC50 is definitely too powerful for a 10gal though. one of my 10gal has an AC20 set to the lowest flow (along with a dual sponge filter and ZooMed 501 canister filter).

i have an AC50 in my 20gal set to the lowest flow as well.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a 10g tank, with alot of RCS / Amanos / 3 Ottos / Apixi Snails / MTS / and 6 dwarf cories. I have a AC50 and an AC20 currently. I tuck-in (squeze) a final sponge at the outlet, and set them to medium to lowest setting. I have enough flow to move particles at bottom, but not bother the shrimps. I have alot of new babie shrimps and snails lately. My dwarf cories leave the baby shrimp alone.

Now, if not for the exact aquascaping and where the inlet sponge is located, i would have added a AC70 (instead of AC50), and would have elinimated the discharge strong current by simply adding filter floss as the last element and position in a way where it would come out of the discharge and be long enough to touch the surface of the water. That way, your over current problem is gone at minimal cost.

If i really had the money though, i would have put a Cannister 2213 Eheim Filter, and i think some people even put two in a row, runing only the second one which has all the bio filters, and the first one as mechanical. Also, the cannister has a nice discharge way and can be controled very easily. So you see, over filtration is not a problem, its just the current you create that you want to control in a way you and the inhabitants are happy. Thats my experience anyways, might be different for others. If i had the space and by some miracle my wife agreed, it would be a 20gallon Long tank with 2 eheim 2213 or 2215, and more cories / ottos with my shrimp / snails 

But Honestly, getting used AC filters is the cheapest apparent way (not nicest, or maybe most efficient), as you can get them at 10 - 30$ depending which model (Ac20 to AC70).

Now, to answer your question, some people get away with low filtration as shrimps are not very dirty or need high filtration anyways. So a sponge filter and an AC20 should be enough


----------

